# Coastal Business Supplies Offers iPhone 4 Cases



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Expand your opportunities and cash in on mobile mania with sublimatable iPhone 4 cases from Coastal Business Supplies. These iPhone covers provide a fresh, low-cost way to showcase your own designs or customers’ personal or business photos and artwork quickly and easily with high-markup sublimation printing. 

The Plastic iPhone 4/4S Case comes with premium American-made glossy white sublimation insert, and premium ChromaLuxe® metal inserts also can be purchased to fit. Available in black, clear, green, orange and white, these cases are 4.5 inches by 2.4 inches by .4 inches and fit the iPhone 4 and 4S. 

The 4.75-inch by 2.5-inch Hybrid iPhone 4/4S Case with Rubber Liner is made of durable plastic with a soft rubber liner for a glove-like fit. It includes premium American-made glossy white metal inserts for rich, bright colors. It is available in black and white in cases of 25 or 400. 

The Rubber iPhone 4/4S Sublimation Case with Metal Inserts is 4.5 inches by 2.4 inches by .4 inches and fits the iPhone 4 and 4S. Premium ChromaLuxe® metal inserts also are available. Covers come in green, red and white in cases of 25 or 360. 

All of these iPhone 4/4S covers are priced to move and are great for promotional products, give-a-ways, samples and test items. Some are even priced as low as $0.25 each which makes for a perfect promotional product offering. To learn more, go to iPhone 4/4S Sublimation Cases | Coastal Business Supplies.

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

